# Topics > Arts > Music >  Girl Robot, online musical

## Airicist

vimeo.com/girlrobot

----------


## Airicist

*The Uncanny Valley*September 1, 2013




> Episode 9 of 9, in which Girl Robot meets her maker.

----------


## Airicist

*Where Do I Go From Here?*May 17, 2011

Episode 3 of 9, in which Girl Robot wonders what to do.

----------

